# Jasper Cir.Jig



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For John and others that have one the best Cir.jigs, the Jasper 400J

I have many cir.jigs and the Jasper (200 and the 400J ) are the best ones I have, this is just a easy way to use the Jasper without the need to bolt it on the router every time you just need to cut out a quick cir.
Just a drop it in the hole and go.. 

The little white insert is cut out on the scroll saw and than just press into jig than drill a hole dead center for a 1/2" brass guide or use the Milescraft turn lock one.

I like to use a 3/8" router bit ,more meat but it still works with the 1/4" router bit as well..no math change ,but if you use the 3/8" bit you need to do a little bit of math but it's all done for you on the jig.

John just a note, if you make the plastic insert for your Jasper 400J jig ,set the scroll saw table at 1 deg. off so you have a press in fit...you may need to make more than one to get it just right..


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...s=jasper+circle+jig&sprefix=jasper+circle+jig

======


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

HI Bob - I like it. Takes care of two problems I've noticed with the jig. The thin plate and getting the pin lined up with the right hole can be a PIA. Course, some of that may be the bifocals:wacko:
Haven't got a scroll saw but know a guy that does and is good at it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

hahahahahaha I had the same problem getting it lined up so I put some black marks on the plate to make it easy-er.. dot-dot and a dot-dash marks..getting old is hell right John  

===



jschaben said:


> HI Bob - I like it. Takes care of two problems I've noticed with the jig. The thin plate and getting the pin lined up with the right hole can be a PIA. Course, some of that may be the bifocals:wacko:
> Haven't got a scroll saw but know a guy that does and is good at it


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Now that I have access to a "Mens Shed" with a scroll saw, I may attempt your fix for the Jasper 400.

Or try and cut it with a coping saw.

What was the white plastic you used?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

It was some 1/4" thick plastic I had around in the shop it can be anything you have that is 1/4" thick ,but plastic works the best for a press in fit. 

How about a snapshot after you get it done..

==



jw2170 said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Now that I have access to a "Mens Shed" with a scroll saw, I may attempt your fix for the Jasper 400.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks BJ.

I know of a place nearby that sells offcuts of plastic. may have to pay them a visit.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Now that I have access to a "Mens Shed" with a scroll saw


Hi James

What's a "Mens Shed", please?

Regards

Phil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Phil P said:


> Hi James
> 
> What's a "Mens Shed", please?
> 
> ...


A place for men to get together for woodworking in an informal atmosphere

The Strathfield Men’s Shed is a member of the Men’s Sheds Australia, an informal network of over 400 Men’s Sheds around Australia. 
Our aim is to have fun sessions where we








Support and encourage our members in a spirit of fairness, teamwork and mateship








Encourage members to safely learn and share craft skills to make useful items








Have good interactions with each other
It is essentially a meeting place for men who have some time to spare and want to find worthwhile and meaningful activity. They may be interested in working on an individual project, fixing up some broken items around the house, working together on some community project or just sitting around for a coffee and a chat.


http://www.strathfieldmensshed.org.au/


----------



## breezy (Nov 4, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> A place for men to get together for woodworking in an informal atmosphere
> 
> The Strathfield Men’s Shed is a member of the Men’s Sheds Australia, an informal network of over 400 Men’s Sheds around Australia.
> 
> It is essentially a meeting place for men who have some time to spare and want to find worthwhile and meaningful activity. They may be interested in working on an individual project, fixing up some broken items around the house, working together on some community project or just sitting around for a coffee and a chat.


James you need to update your figures, there are now about 600 "Sheds" and growing daily and it is spreading OS. 

It is also for men who can't/don't have their own shed/workshop for various reasons and is not restricted to woodworking only.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

breezy said:


> James you need to update your figures, there are now about 600 "Sheds" and growing daily and it is spreading OS.
> 
> It is also for men who can't/don't have their own shed/workshop for various reasons and is not restricted to woodworking only.


These are not my figures - they are from the web site for the Strathfield Men's Shed...

Good to see that the idea is spreading- I wait to see if the idea will catch on in US... I doubt their responsible bodies are that altruistic...

Are you a member of a "shed"...?


PS I see from your profile that you are.....


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

On the US side of the pond, most areas of the country have woodworking clubs which preform the same basic function. 
The one that I am a member (cedarvalleywoodworkers.com) of has been around for 15 years and has been quite active within the community. We don't have a shop, but meet in a community center monthly for demos, show and tell, etc. We meet in member shops for group projects from time to time. We normally have 2 or more tours throughout the year. This year we went through the Wood Magazine's shop and the Shopsmith shop and studio also in DesMoines IA. We are planning to tour Kreg tools within the year. To see more, take a look at our web site.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

dick in ia said:


> On the US side of the pond, most areas of the country have woodworking clubs which preform the same basic function.
> The one that I am a member (cedarvalleywoodworkers.com) of has been around for 15 years and has been quite active within the community. We don't have a shop, but meet in a community center monthly for demos, show and tell, etc. We meet in member shops for group projects from time to time. We normally have 2 or more tours throughout the year. This year we went through the Wood Magazine's shop and the Shopsmith shop and studio also in DesMoines IA. We are planning to tour Kreg tools within the year. To see more, take a look at our web site.


I am glad to see that co-operation in the US, Dick.

Although it is handy to have a shed with all the equipment supplied for people such as myself who cannot build a shed.

The "shed" I have joined has 2 table saws (1 sliding panel saw) , 2 large band saws, 2 router tables, commercial 15" thickness planer, 6" jointer, lathes, scroll saw plus many other metal working and wood working tools.

Some is owned by the "shed" and some is left there by members for other members to use under supervision.

I think the idea of tours to some of the places you mentioned would be appreciated by the club members.


----------

